
Show HN: New Gmail Loading Logo - bamblehorse
https://codepen.io/Bamblehorse/full/jxVYEo/
======
illustrioussuit
I like the logo. However the striped background hurts my eyes. This is a fork
without it:
[https://codepen.io/rockhopper72/full/KRNevm/](https://codepen.io/rockhopper72/full/KRNevm/)

Edit: nevermind, it's gone

~~~
bamblehorse
Good call I removed it :-)

~~~
BartBoch
I think the line on top should be either there from the beginning of colour
version on not be there at all. It looks now like a glitch when it appears at
the end.

Overall great job!

~~~
bamblehorse
Yeah I see what you mean. I guess it helps define the edge once the rest of
the red comes in.

------
eat_veggies
This is so pretty!

